# Tow Vehicle Advice



## Zang1975 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am new to this forum, as well as to the world of RVs. I'm thinking about purchasing the Outback 268RL.

I'm in a unique position in that I don't currently own a tow vehicle - I can customize the tow vehicle for the trailer that I am interested in. From a tow vehicle standpoint, I'm looking at the Nissan Titan LE Crew Cab with the max utility package. I'm curious to know if this truck is going to be enough to pull the 268RL as well as cary a couple of bikes in the bed as well as 2-4 adults in the cab.

Also, what are you thoughts on gas vs. diesel? Should I just forget about purchasing a gas tow vehicle and buy a diesel one instead. From a diesel standpoint, I was looking at the Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab with the 6.3 foot box.

Any advice that you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Ron


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

go with an oil burner. I have an expedition with the 5.4 v8, it does okay but i average 8 mpg pulling. I easily keep up at 70 mph
but have to downshift quite a bit going up hills. I have the 25 rss which loaded is pushing 7000 lbs.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Diesel - I'd give at least three toes on one foot (other than the big one) for a diesel. You'll end up kicking yourself if you are in a position to do it and don't.

My 2 cents


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you have the money to do it, go with a diesel. We needed something bigger to pull the Outback and got an Excursion. YES....GAS!!!!!!!! And I believe it got 9 mpg towing. We didn't want to put out that kind of money at the time and are now sorry. Our friends just got the diesel Excursion and he swears he gets 24.







Seems like a no brainer..... Can't wait to see your Outback!!! Good luck!









Michele


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Diesel, 3/4 ton, 8ft bed. Later on when you want that big 5th wheel, you can pull it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bill_pfaff said:


> Diesel - I'd give at least three toes on one foot (other than the big one) for a diesel. You'll end up kicking yourself if you are in a position to do it and don't.
> 
> My 2 cents


Wow... toes is a lot.

I do LOVE my diesel and will NEVER go back to a gas truck ever again.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Diesel, 3/4 ton, 8ft bed. Later on when you want that big 5th wheel, you can pull it.


Been there -- done that -- never looked back ... 3/4 Chevy 2500HD with an 8ft bed is all that you would ever need...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Went with the 1ton diesel crewcab with the 8' box. I averaged 16mpg last year from central NY to D.C. last year. James


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

One thing to think about is that many members here, often feel the need to upgrade to a bigger trailer in the future and if you have the diesel you
will be able to scratch that itch without buying a new TV. So using that reasoning, the diesel may be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Under this Towing issues& Vehicles , there are some pinned threads , one is RV tips , the other is an online towin calculator . 
Perhaps if you work the numbers it will help you decide.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We ended up with a V10 gas due to the 10k less cost for 2wd V10 vs. 4wd diesel. The V10 rocks. I cruised the 6% grades between San Antonio and Junction (On I-10 in Texas) at 3000-3200rpm at 65mph - easy. Truck would sometimes want to upshift because I didn't want to pull over 65mph. Just stuck the Torqshift in tow-haul and sat back and watched the miles roll by. Truck pulled those grades so dang well. Motor was quiet and smooth. DW and the DD's never noticed unlike when we towed them with my 1/2 ton 5.4l F150. Having said all that - if you have the cash flow - I'd sure consider a 3/4 ton diesel. You will have all the power to pull what you want now and all the power to pull a 5'er if you want to upgrade to one.

One other thing - you mentioned you would have 4 adults in the cab at times. I would not put adults in the back of a Quad Cab for much longer than an hour trip. You'd get yourself into a Congressional investigation for torture and this thread would be released to the public as a memo showing how you lost your moral ways. Go with a Mega Cab in the Dodges or the Ford Crew Cab. The Chevy Crew has smaller back seats but does have more space than a Quad Cab. Good luck!

-CC


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

If given the choice, *Crew Cab Diesel *any brand

Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

'Ohana said:


> If given the choice, *Crew Cab Diesel *any brand
> 
> Ed


X2 !! Get one, enjoy it and never look back !! You will be happy you did


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Dittto,

Crew Cab Diesel.

If you not in a rush i heard dodge is coming out with a mega cab, 8' bed and 6 speed tranny for the 2010 line.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Crew cab diesel again!

But, there is not enough room in a standard quad cab Dodge.

Mark


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Others that are more expert can tell you more of the technical reasons but a used diesel gets better mileage than the new ones due to the new emissions standards that restricted the way they breathe. It seems the older diesels can get 14+ towing where as the new ones seem to get 12. I am exploring both the V10 and diesels and the difference seems to be that the V10 gets the same mileage whether towing or not. I plan to buy a diesel. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

AKvagabond said:


> Others that are more expert can tell you more of the technical reasons but a used diesel gets better mileage than the new ones due to the new emissions standards that restricted the way they breathe. It seems the older diesels can get 14+ towing where as the new ones seem to get 12. I am exploring both the V10 and diesels and the difference seems to be that the V10 gets the same mileage whether towing or not. I plan to buy a diesel. Good luck in your decision.


AK - just as an FYI - My V10 is still not broken in and mpg is increasing with each tow but on our last trip, on the way back home, we got about 9mpg towing our 23RS. I get 12.5 mpg in town and 14mpg unloaded Hwy - both of which have slowly increased since I bought the truck and have yet to level off. We will be going to East Texas in a couple of weeks towing the camper - I am interested to see how it does on that trip. Some have said that their V10's aren't fully broken in until 15k mi or so, reminding me of a diesel. I have done a very few mods to the truck that you can see in my sig. I think what you have read about V10's getting the same mileage towing or not refers to the older 2V's. Having said that - if you can afford a diesel - go for it. We are thrilled with our decision









-CC


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had both gas and diesel in GM and Ford. I recently sold my 2004 Keystone Tailgator 210RR toy hauler. When I first bought it and had it fully loaded (10K+-) with my family I was using a 2001 GMC K2500 HD CC SB with the 8.1 and Allison automatic. The truck towed it reasonably well but it got 8-9 mpg and was constantly shifting up and down. The constant up and down shift drove my crazy so I sold it and bought an '02 Chevy K-2500 CC SB duramax diesel. It was a huge step in the right direction. Same transmission as the '01 but shifted a whole lot better and got 10-11mpg. I had it set up well with air bags and an onboard compressor. I added a hypertech programmer and the thing pulled almost any hill in 5th gear overdrive. A year ago memorial day I had an injector issue that GM took care of but decided I needed a new tow vehicle before my engine cratered. I bought an '08 Ford F-350 CC SB with the twin turbo 6.4 diesel after I used my dads '08 Ford Diesel to rescue me on memorial day. The new truck tows even better than the duramax did but milage went back to 8-9 mpg. A month ago I bought my Outback 527RLS 5th wheel. My Ford gets 11-12 mpg and tows and rides a whole lot better. There are some mods you can do to increase mileage but an '07 and older Ford or Dodge or '06 and older GMC does not have the new diesel emmisions equipment and will be a better choice. If you want to buy new and aren't in a emmisions testing area there is some emmisions mods for the newer trucks that really increase the mileage of the '08 and newer diesels. Some are getting 50% better milage. The '08 and newer Fords are almost bullet proof. Ford really got the transmissions right and some guys are towing with 500+ horsepower on stock trucks with no issues at all. The only mods on my truck are Banks intake and exhaust and the harpoon mod for my fuel tank. The harpoon mod shortens the fuel filler and vent tubes in the tank and allows you to add the last 4 to 5 gallons of fuel.

Just my 2 cents,

cwh


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I wonder what the OP decided on getting.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ron Z said:


> I am new to this forum, as well as to the world of RVs. I'm thinking about purchasing the Outback 268RL.
> 
> I'm in a unique position in that I don't currently own a tow vehicle - I can customize the tow vehicle for the trailer that I am interested in. From a tow vehicle standpoint, I'm looking at the Nissan Titan LE Crew Cab with the max utility package. I'm curious to know if this truck is going to be enough to pull the 268RL as well as cary a couple of bikes in the bed as well as 2-4 adults in the cab.
> 
> ...


Once you go diesel, you never go back....

Bill


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We are a family of 6 and thus got the largest SUV we could................

I have Diesel Envy.............If you can Go diesel in a 3/4 ton (or larger depending on future needs), you won't regret it!!!!

Welcome & Congrats!!


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

Another thing, whatever you do end up with. Get some airbags installed. They will save some wear and tear on your tow rig. All you really need is a set of firestone riderite's or something. You can fill them up at a service station or with one of those 12v compressors for the cig lighter. In the long run a $350 airbag investment up front will save you big maintenance $ in the future.

cwh


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I vote diesel also - 3/4 ton or bigger - I have a gasser now, but, my next TV will definitely be a diesel...


----------

